# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Дуэт Пятница: Сергей Бабкин и Андрей Запорожец (тексты, МП3)

## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB9sxqPN1o4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyshcXULORk 
http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=14    *Солдат* 
Я - солдат, 
Я не спал пять лет 
и у меня под глазами мешки 
Я сам не видел, 
но мне так сказали
Я - солдат 
и у меня нет башки, 
мне отбили её сапогами 
Ё-ё-ё, комбат орёт, 
разорванный рот у комбата 
Потому что граната... 
Белая вата, 
красная вата не лечит солдата  
Я - солдат, 
недоношеный ребенок войны 
Я - солдат, 
мама залечи мои раны 
Я - солдат, 
солдат забытой богом страны 
Я - герой 
скажите мне какого романа  
О, о-о-о  
Я - солдат, 
мне обидно когда остаётся один патрон, 
Только я или он 
Последний вагон, 
самогон, 
нас таких миллион 
в ООООН 
Я - солдат 
и я знаю свое дело, 
мое дело стрелять, 
чтобы пуля попала 
в тело врага 
Эта рагга для тебя мама-война, 
теперь ты довольна? 
Я - солдат, 
недоношенный ребенок войны
Я - солдат, 
мама залечи мои раны 
Я - солдат, 
солдат забытой богом страны 
Я - герой 
скажите мне какого романа  
Ай-м э соулджа... Ай-м э соулджа... 
Ай-м э соулджа... Ай-м э соулджа... 
Ай-м э соул...джа... соул...джа...
...соул...джа...джа... 
Я - солдат, недоношенный ребенок войны 
Я - солдат, мама залечи мои раны 
Я - солдат, солдат забытой богом страны 
Я - герой, скажите мне какого романа
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
«5niZZa» «О5»: Боб Марли и Cypress Hill в одном флаконе 
Этому дуэту из Харькова удалось сделать, казалось бы, невероятное для нашей страны — без активной ротации на ТВ и радио, без огромных капитоловложений они собирают немалые клубы. Вот и на презентации нового альбома «О5» зал был заполнен под завязку, а еще столько же желающих осталось снаружи. На концерте чувствуешь небывалый прилив позитива — и забываешь обо всем на свете. 5niZZa одна из немногих групп, кому удалось перенести всю свою живую энергетику на альбомы. 
Вообще, этот диск условно можно разделить на две части - баллады («Новый день», активно ротируемая по MTV; «Это тебе», которая займет свою нишу рядом с такими вещами, как «Я с тобой», «Стрела») и хип-хоп боевики («Морячок», которого ждет популярность «Солдата»; «Огонь и Я», стебная «Натяни…»). Кто-то говорит, что им стоил бы взять в группу кого-либо еще — уж слишком все сыро и по-дворовому. Но это и есть та неповторимость, романтика 5niZZa - их песни поют в школах, на дружеских вечеринках, на лестничных площадках. Стиль, в котором играют 5niZZa, определить не просто сложно — это практически невозможно. То ли «новый русский шансон», как говорит лидер W.K.? и по совместительству менеджер 5niZZa Шум, то ли рэгги, то ли современный русский хип-хоп… Да и не нужно определять. Нужно просто слушать. И радоваться, что у нас делают такую музыку. 
Никита Величко для Русского Музыкального Банка

----------


## Lampada

http://<a href="http://www.youtube.c...W-gsCb6hJ4</a> 
http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=10   *Ямайка*
Одна из любимейших песен 5ниццы. Пелась на "Кухне" с Макаревичем и его "Креольским Танго" 
Пока что ни Сан, ни Серый на Ямайке вроде не были...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Я не помню как я родился на свет
Был он белым бля или зелёным
Это не важно
Я не помню сколько мне лет
Фотографии нету напас порт
Где мой первый порт? 
Ямайка! Я наверно родился в майке.
На твоих руках
На моих ногах - песок
Я хожу без носок, босиком.
Мои волосы ниже стандарта
Мне нужна твоя карта, 
Ма-моя-моя-моя-моя-моя-моя-Ямайка
Ма-моя-моя-моя-моя-моя-Ямайка 
Я не помню моего имени, нет
У меня было много фамилий
Их меняли, но меня не спросили.
Я не помню, кто купил мне билет
Я очнулся - никого рядом нет.
Но я чую - человек был не левый
Это был кто-то из наших, спасибо ему 
Ямайка! Я наверно родился в майке.
На твоих руках
На моих ногах - песок
Я хожу без носок, босиком.
Мои волосы ниже стандарта
Мне нужна твоя карта, 
Ма-моя-моя-моя-моя-моя-моя-Ямайка
Ма-моя-моя-моя-моя-моя-Ямайка 
Я не помню как открылись глаза
За легализа... цццццц!
Волны воют, а люди воюют
Всё зигзагообразно.
Я не знаю, что ещё вам сказать 
Или показать
Я смотрю назад, на зад
И он чёрный, я дома, мама 
Ямайка! Я наверно родился в майке.
На твоих руках
На моих ногах - песок
Я хожу без носок, босиком.
Мои волосы ниже стандарта
Мне нужна твоя карта, 
Ма-моя-моя-моя-моя-моя-моя-Ямайка
Ма-моя-моя-моя-моя-моя-Ямайка
-------------------------------------------------------------   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFXaH7wHPBE http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDdLmLHA_Tc  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01    *Сюрная*
Очень чёрная песня
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Такая так как я не знаю, но чувствую - юная
И снова от слова до слова game over ломаю я
Мы ямами были, не рыли, не падали, вымерли
И кто-то, играя у края, укроет нас крыльями 
И пропадая, падает до дна
И мне хватает да и мне видна
Не поднимая голову живу
Не понимая снова уплыву 
Считаю в уме я летать не умею, немею я
И имя отнимет, и солнце остынет, и нет меня
Не мысли о смысле не целую хочешь не рваную
Открытые краны ведут меня в странную ванную 
Не видно, не видна
Не берега ни дна
Ни двери ни окна
На на на на на 
На на на на на на... 
Бываю я белым
Не первым, но снегом
Согрей меня
Холодными стаями стали,
Устами усталыми.
Но мало мне мелом умело
Обводят продольными
И снова основа раскована
Волнами вольными 
И пропадая, падаем до дна
И мне хватает да и мне видна
Не поднимая голову живу
Не понимая слова уплыву 
И рой осторожных миров 
Не обрадуют равными.
И громы играют горами -
Огромными ранами.
И пишется тоже похожее
Буквами алыми.
И дышем всё тише
Буквально кораллами а..... 
И пропадая, падаем до дна
И мне хватает да и мне видна
Не поднимая голову живу
Не понимая слова уплыву 
Не видно, не видна
Не берега ни дна
Ни двери ни окна
На на на на на
--------------------------------------------------   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsWzr-OAwE0  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05  * 
Сон*
Песня об ушедшем коммунизме.
------------------------
Я смотрю один и тот же сон
Такого не видел и Люк Бессон 
Если бы закрыл глаза.
Небо как помятая фольга
Ярко-красные снега
Все всегда здесь только за. 
На месте солнца пятиконечная звезда 
Все боятся опоздать
Песню бы допеть успеть. 
Всех строят строем
Страдают геморроем роем
Могилы роют, ноют
Чтобы ближе быть к земле. 
Well 
Well Well Well Well
Well Well Well Well
Well Well Well Well 
Перекрашены параши
В городе наши
Лизергиновые каши
Плачут Маши на параде
Бога ради
Выключайте радио активные
Мы можем 
Даже дышать ***** порами кожи
Если затянуть петлю потуже
Или же заклеить рты 
Перевёрнутое заперто 
Наши пра-пра-предки
Оставили свои метки
Медные монетки
Наглaдные пособия
Санта-Клаустрофобия
Рождённые в клетке
Кровоточит троеточие
С утра до ночи я рублю дрова
Wow! Под топор попала голова 
Game o-ver!
Game o-ver! 
Well 
Well Well Well Well
Well Well Well Well
Well Well Well Well  
Давно ли ли вы были на лесоповале?
Стволы валили? руки омывали
Реки крови
Да усы, да брови густые
Копыта, хвосты (yeah) 
Падали кресты, костры горели
Хором мы пели
Но на самом деле - спали
Нас палили, чтобы
Всё выше и выше и выше 
Было пламя
Красное знамя над нами
Красное знамяяяя! 
Well 
Well Well Well Well
Well Well Well Well
Well Well Well Well
-------------------------------------------------------------------------  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX1nSHTDXJg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAv3HplIHwI http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07   *Я с тобой*
I`m in love with you - Цитата из песни Эрики Баду, которую 5ницца часто поёт 
----------------------
Иди ко мне
И холодно, и смешно мне
Как будто снег на дне 
И нет его
Вода ли, слёзы ли
Не всё равно ли?
Все нули равны нулю.
Нам сказали минуту назад,
Что завтра не будет,
Мы больные люди.
Мы любили
Мы любим
Мы будем,
Но об этом - ни слова
Ни злого
Не повезло вам
Я не верю словам
Я не верю словам 
Я с тобой
Мы ветра, двери, пропасти
Я с тобой
Нас не спасти, стой, прости
Я с тобой
После нежной жестокости
Я с тобой
О-о-о-о-о-о
Я с тобой
Улыбаются улицы
Я с тобой
Волны берегу шёпотом
Я с тобой
Наше небо волнуется
Я с тобой
Пропади оно пропадом 
Придумай мне имя
Намекни мне
Приснись прикоснись
Весна не со мной
Новый снег
Нет покоя
Нет покоя пока я не успокоюсь
Не моя дорога ты
С высоты в пустоту
Мой свет
Твой день
Где ответ? 
Ветра уносят ночью
I`m in love with you
In love with you
Так устал играть, выбирать
Но я так и не успел тебе сказать 
Я с тобой
Мы ветра, двери, пропасти
Я с тобой
Нас не спасти, стой, прости
Я с тобой
После нежной жестокости
Я с тобой
О-о-о-о-о-о
Я с тобой
Улыбаются улицы
Я с тобой
Волны берегу шёпотом
Я с тобой
Наше небо волнуется
Я с тобой
Пропади оно пропадом 
С тобобой с тобобобобобоуоуоу 
С тобобой с тобобобобобоуоуоу 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiuG6TESE3w http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISJVkOBwnPo http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=08   *Ты кидал* _"I'm the lyrical gangster" - цитата из песни Kamoze Ini "Here Comes The Hotstepper" _ 
-----------------------------------
Я не кидал никого никогда
Я говорил только "да".
Иногда голодал
Иногда пропадал
Безутешно рыдал
Не рыгал, потому что не пил 
Татухи не бил
Концы не рубил
Отца уважал
Не лажал
Тёлок домой провожал
Не обижал
На прощанье руку жал
Ага
Я не воровал
Не перебивал
Не забивал
Не забывал
Не запивал
(Чё ты, переднепревал?)
Пере-что? Я не понимал.
Ты покупал в киоске "Беломорканал"? 
Ты кидал?
Таки таки таки да
Ты кидал?
Таки таки да да
Ты кидал?
Таки таки таки да
Ты кидал?
Да да 
Я не боюсь никого ничего
Кроме себя самого. Во!
Айки-до ойки-до от и до.
Я здоровый, молодой
Я веду здоровый образ жизни
С утра делаю зарядку,
Яичницу всмятку
День по распорядку
Непоняток не люблю
Люблю порядочек когда (типа да?)
Мне папа подарил "девятку" 
Ты кидал?
Таки таки таки да
Ты кидал?
Таки таки да да
Ты кидал?
Таки таки таки да
Ты кидал?
Да да 
ЛА-ЛА-ЛА-ЛА
I`m the lyrical gangster 
Но время учило, время лечило
Жестокая судьба на меня зубы точила
Продал кроссовки "Fila"
Купил текилу
Текилу пил пил пил
Тёлок лупил 
Кого хотел - купил
Кого не хотел - топил
Мало с утра, мало
Меня "пятёрка" не догнала
Хотя фары и горят
Врут-фонарят, фонарят-врут (это "Спрут"!)
Особые лекарства меня не прут. Вот. 
Проворные воры, бандиты (иди ты!)
Одними разговорами не будем сыты
Заманили меня мусора
Замели, заминировали
Изолировали
В профиль-фас сфотографировали
Гоп-стоп, оп! оп!
Гоп-стоп, оп! е! 
Ты кидал?
Таки таки таки да
Ты кидал?
Таки таки да да
Ты кидал?
Таки таки таки да
Ты кидал?
Да да 
ЛА-ЛА-ЛА-ЛА
I'm the lyrical gangster
--------------------------------------------------------------  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFcNhjiACck  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=09   *Стрела*  _песня была использована в рекламе напитка "220v". упорный слух говорит о том, что согласие на использование песни было выбито у 5ницц не совсем мирными методами..._ 
-----------
Моя стрела опоздала
Подарил тебе дождь
Прости
Мне бы подрасти
Боюсь сойти на ум
Да, я снова на краю
Время отдаю, ю
Не хватает пустоты
Ты
Всё что исчезло вдруг вокруг
Только звук упавших век
Двери стук
Снег, разбег
Лёд уйдёт
Я войду из пустоты
Это ты, просто ты
Ты была всегда 
Уа-да-да-да-да-да-да
Уа-да-да-да-да
Уа-да-да
Уа-да-да 
Моя волна ожиданием полна
Моя вина - глубина
Мокрая стена
Передо мною ночь
Но она не сможет мне помочь
Слова
Кругом голова
Уходит прочь то,
О чём не нужно знать
Ни тебе ни мне
Вне нас - миллионы глаз
Миллионы фраз
Пусть нам осталась грусть
Но она одна без дна 
Уа-да-да-да-да-да-да
Уа-да-да-да-да
Уа-да-да
Да-да-да 
Моя стрела... еее....
-----------------------------------------------------------------  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06  *Вода*
Тори Эймос - талантливая американская певицца 
Барри Уайт [1944-2003] американский король ритм-энд-блюза 
Ни снега - ни града
Мне не рада вода
Это странно
Минимум манна с небес 
Моя и ванна полна наполовину
Я задвину шторы
Я не Тори Эймос
Не читаю Торы
Повторю: не читаю Торы
Зато слушаю нехилый дрю...Эй!
Говорю - не верю
Верю фонарю
Каши не варю
Дарю вам ядом
Я вам дам всё, что рядом, но
Всё равно темно
Оно вам надо? 
Па-ба-ба-ба-ба ба-ба-ба-ба-ба
Не садил - так не ломай, ай.
Па-ба-ба-ба-ба ба-ба-ба-ба-ба
У нас сегодня Первомай, ай. 
Парами, парами, рупорами парарарарам
"Смехопанорама" - любимая программа
Героини меньше грамма
Харе рама харе рама, новая война 
Мы сами с нами воевали
Или думали не воевать
Не отдавать как Барри Уайт
I never ever gonna give you up
Опять и снова
Основана основа
Эстрада эстрогенна
Сцена галлюциногенна
Once again-a
Офигенна 
Па-ба-ба-ба-ба ба-ба-ба-ба-ба
Не садил - так не ломай, ай.
Па-ба-ба-ба-ба ба-ба-ба-ба-ба
У нас сегодня Первомай, ай. 
Пере-перебой с водой
Перекос передоз 
Yes, it was. Не надо слёз
Нет, не пылесос
Но сосёт всё, кроме пыли
Были мы рады
Рады мы были
Не преграда от вина и града
Нам не нужна награда
Если бы чёрными мы были
Мы бы белыми бы не были 
От воли мы любили бы
Это во сне было
Нас не было
Давали мы от воли отвалили
Отрыли и отравами травили 
Па-ба-ба-ба-ба ба-ба-ба-ба-ба
Не садил - так не ломай, ай.
Па-ба-ба-ба-ба ба-ба-ба-ба-ба
У нас сегодня Первомай, ай.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03  *Я тебя вы...*
В песне используется мотивчик из "Аве Марии". Мистер Бомбастик - наверное имеется в виду песенка Shaggy. После "ну погоди" должно быть Suck my [dick]... Ветер южный Just do it [дует?] к нам в окно
--------
Ты сказала мне
Бай бом-бейби бай бай
Быстро-быстро-быстро-быстро
Досыпай
Не перебирай
Не переиграй
Слишком скор будет перебор
Time to set up the score!
Твои мажоры для меня - бемоли
Будут пули
Будет полон дом боли
Нет ни доли сожаления
И я к сожалению ееее-ооо-о
Под дождём но не дождёмся мать мою
Я гнию 
То ли ты там, то ли ты тут
То ли мне некуда больше бежать
То ли ты там, то ли ты тут
То ли мне некуда больше бежать
То ли мне некуда некуда
Некуда некуда некуда некуда больше бежать
Дам ножа, дам ножа! 
Я не мистер Бомбастик
Двоечка - раз, два
И никакого волшебства
Слова слова слова слова
Бить или не бить - это Гамлет?
Нет, это я, и я
И я того же мнения 
Мне бы надо бы остепениться
Видоизмениться
Извиниться
Перейти на плавную волну
Взять на себя вину
Помолиться на икону... Ну и ну! 
Ля-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля 
То ли ты там, то ли ты тут
То ли мне некуда больше бежать
То ли ты там, то ли ты тут
То ли мне некуда больше бежать
То ли мне некуда некуда
Некуда некуда некуда некуда больше бежать
Дам ножа, дам ножа! 
Я тебя выцеплю выцеплю выцеплю 
И никому не отдам
(Пусть лучше буду сам)
Я тебя выцеплю выцеплю выцеплю 
И никому не отдам
(Пусть лучше буду сам сам) 
Ну погоди... Suck my [уууу]
А ну переведи!
Это впереди, подойди поближе
Чуть ниже чем (моё сердце)
Не спрашивай меня зачем
Мне это нужно
Ведь ветер южный
Just do it к нам в окно
Давай снимать моё кино
Меня не интересует
Что будет после
Есть ли мысли?
(По-моему мы зависли) да. 
То ли ты там, то ли ты тут
То ли мне некуда больше бежать
То ли ты там, то ли ты тут
То ли мне некуда больше бежать
То ли мне некуда некуда
Некуда некуда некуда некуда больше бежать
Дам ножа, дам ножа! 
Да догадайся
Я тебе только намекну
Даю на размышление минуту
Три четыре пять... всё!
Время вышло
Не тебе меня менять
Буду применять
Не разводи меня на жалость
Моё жало залежалось
Я не лось
Ты мне это брось
Руки вместе - ноги врозь
Стоять, бояться
Когда скажу - смеяться
Не надо удивляться
Всё! Будем закругляться 
То ли ты там, то ли ты тут
То ли мне некуда больше бежать... 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04  *Весна*
на "Анплаггед" была "неправильная версия", в которой в первых двух припевах Сан пел "я ТАК хочу чтобы ты" вместо "я НЕ хочу чтобы ты" песня перезаписана по новой для официального альбома
----------- 
Улица, лица, длится, не спится
Засыпаю, не могу остановиться
Зажигаю, наблюдаю за собой там со стороны
Раны не зажили
Долго кружили
Вдох... снова тени ожили
Были, любили забыли оставили там 
Я не вернусь и снова не будет весны
Я поднимусь, я уже не боюсь высоты
Я не хочу, чтобы ты
Я не хочу, чтобы я
Часами словами весами грузили себя 
Ночь наступает на пятки
Звуки играют в прятки
Сладкие взятки
Прячутся, их не достать,
До них не добраться
Можно смеяться
Не приземляться
Трудно понять
Легко догадаться 
Нет, не отнять того что бы было
Опять догонять
Время не ждать
Можно сгореть
Не успеть, не допеть
Не догнать, не узнать, потеряться
Можно смеяться, не приземляться
Трудно понять
Легко догадаться 
Я не вернусь и снова не будет весны
Я поднимусь, я уже не боюсь высоты
Я не хочу, чтобы ты
Я не хочу, чтобы я
Стихами, кругами, руками закрыли себя 
На ответы у меня есть вопрос
Папирос расспросы
Спроси меня "где ты?"
Нигде. Я иду никуда
Да, горят провода
Это правда - сухая вода
Бесконечная нота
Спроси меня "кто ты?" (кто ты?)
Никто. Но я здесь навсегда 
Я же вернусь и снова наступит весна
Когда я проснусь - я знаю: тебе не до сна
Я так хочу, чтобы ты
Я так хочу, чтобы я
Дышали одной тишиной
И не видели дня 
Я так хочу, чтобы ты
Я так хочу, чтобы я...
Дышали одной тишиной
И не видели дня 
А - а - а...  
Я же вернусь и снова наступит весна...
А - а - а... 
А - а - а...
--------------------------------------------------------------------- http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=12  *Big Badda Boom!*
"хабиби" - дорогой "аиша" - жена "джихад" священная война "ялла!" - "давай!"
------------------
Хими-химикаты
Химики, не хиппи мы
Едины мы, едим мы дыни, финики, хурмы
Свинина - минус, мины - плюс
Вирус хабиби, хабиби-блюз 
Взрываем налево, взрываем направо
Peace! За-yeah-бис, браво!
Не будет автоматов - мы кинжалами.
Кнопку нажали мы
И заживо зажарились во имя Аллаха, уа-ха!
Неплохая плаха
Ударная волна
Получите сполна
На на-на-на на-на-на на-на
На на-на-на на-на-на на-на 
Бить барабан биг бада бум! Е!
Бить барабан биг бада бум! Е!
Бить барабан биг бада бум! Е!
Now who is got tha jam 
And your motherfuckin album? 
Boom! Shake shake shake the room!
Boom! Shake shake shake the room!
Boom! Shake shake shake the room! 
Тик..тик..тик...тик...
Рано... 
Только чёрная чалма не сгорела
Обугленное тело
Но не в этом дело
Ждёт меня гарем в раю, знаю, слышу
Верную мою аишу... тссссс, тише! 
Я небогат, жизнь моя не рахат
Не лукум и не мёд,
Но священный джихад
Завещал Мухаммед
А я верю и живу по Корану
Встаю я рано
И падаю ниц, чтобы молиться
Не только по пятницам 
Что тебе снится, крейсер "Аврора"
В час, когда утром встаёт (what?)
Утром встаёт... 
Yeah! Бить барабан биг бада бум! Е!
Бить барабан биг бада бум! Е!
Now who is got tha jam
And your motherfuckin album? 
Бить барабан биг бада бум! Е!
Бить барабан биг бада бум! Е!
Бить барабан биг бада бум! Е!
Now who is got tha jam
And your motherfuckin album? 
Дышу на ладан, как Бин Ладен
Проклинаю адом
Я неверных врагов Ислама
Я не Далай-Лама
Храм из хлама, бедлама
Верный сын Пакистана
От Афганистана 
Мои голодные дети умирают,
Но веры не теряют,
Да благословит их Аллах 
Yallah! Говорю я 
И вот горю я 
Но не горюю
Хоть и горит борода
Миру - "нет", а войне 
Говорю говорю говорю "да"
Вот оно какое - моё счастье 
Yeah! Бить барабан биг бада бум! Е!
Бить барабан биг бада бум! Е!
Бить барабан биг бада бум! Е!
Now who is got tha jam
And your motherfuckin album? 
Boom! Shake shake shake the room!
Boom! Shake shake shake the room!
Boom! Shake shake shake the room! 
Тик..тик..тик...тик... 
Бууум!
----------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=13  *Нева*
песня в которой Сан "стабильно" забывает первый куплет. написана до первого посещеия 5ниццей СПбурга
----------
Спроси Неву:
Ты знаешь, я давно живу...
Уйти куда?
Туда, где время - не вода.
С собой возьми
И я возьму с соой тебя
Мне объясни
Что слишком мало декабря нам 
Смотри в меня
Сотри себя и будь во мне
В последний раз
Твоя вода в моём окне
Снега немы
Немыслимы и эти сны
Они над ледяным
Унынием не властны 
Нева Нева Нева неважно
Ни боли, ни жажды
Крылатым умирает каждый
Рождая дожди 
Нева Нева Нева неважно
Ни боли, ни жажды
Умрёт и наш мираж вчерашний
Однажды
Дожди льют, бьют в стекло, о-о
Люблю светло-о 
Выше или ниже
Я тебя не вижу
Higher or lower
Чёрными цепями оцепили
Памяти острова 
За закрытыми дверями
Море времени теряем
Всё, что мы узнаем
Не расскажем им 
Нева Нева Нева неважно
Ни боли, ни жажды
Умрёт и наш мираж вчерашний
Однажды
Дожди 
Нева Нева Нева неважно
Ни боли, ни жажды
Крылатым умирает каждый
Однажды
Дожди льют, бьют в стекло, о-о
Люблю светло-о 
Молчание твоё во мне растает
А на дне тебя
Одни живут случайные
Течения
Ни ты - мы не давали
Обещания не разводить мосты 
Нева Нева Нева неважно
Ни боли, ни жажды
Крылатым умирает каждый
Рождая дожди 
Нева Нева Нева неважно
Ни боли, ни жажды
Умрёт и наш мираж вчерашний
Однажды
Дожди льют, бьют в стекло, о-о
Люблю светло
------------------------------------------------------------------------------ http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=11 *Свобода*
Эрика Баду - reggae-певица, уважаемая Саном. 5ниццы часто поют её песню "In Love With You"
---------------- 
Не прогревает землю слонце
Выпускаю дыма кольца
Не считаю сколько их
Только у нас не видно глаз
Но мы видели всё это в прошлый раз
(раз.... раз....) 
Когда вы спали - мы летали
Рассыпали пыль, упали
С головой, но не той
Темнотой, ой ой ой... 
Как это было
Ты не помнишь, ты забыла
Дверь закрыла,
Ну и пррр с тобой
Ну и пррр с тобой
Ну и пррр с тобой 
Свобода пока, свобода!
Да да да 
Падали, попали
Не пали меня в Непале
Воюет 
Дарья да да дурью дует
If you were worried `bout where
(Как Erykah Badu?)
Тоже не подует
Это небезопасно
Это ведь не напрасно
Пора напасовокупление
Давление со стороны страны
Права на отравление
Но без сомнения не я
Но кто же мне поможет? О боже!
Что мне дороже?
Что мне дороже?
Что мне дороже?
В фойе или в ложе
Одно и то же
Одно и то же
Одно и то же
Одно и то же 
Свобода пока, свобода!
Да да да 
Необоснованно
Жизнь моя сломана
И не прикована
И не раскована
Сам выбирай
Сам себе рай
Мы играем играми
Дерёмся с тигре-тиграми 
А мы не вырваны
Выравниваем равных нам
Равновесие теяем
Ныряем по морям 
Нам делят пьесу по ролям
Шутам и королям
Шутам и королям
Популяризаци(я За)
По по по пятницам
Популяризаци(я За)
По по по пятницам
Популяризаци(я За)
По по по пятницам 
Свобода пока, свобода!
Да да да 
У-уа-уа-е уа-уа-е!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=15 *Ушедшим* 
Слава, безумная орава, 
Крики "браво!"
Всё время мало
Голо-голова идёт кругом
Каждый хочет быть твоим другом
Не слишком ли много желаний для одного джина?
Напружена пружина
Сердце - не машина
Стёртая шина оставляет след
Длиною в 27 лет, как у Джима
Да я Sun, я не Моррисон
Слишком рано к небесам 
Come on baby, light my fire
Tак ярко летят, так быстро сгорают 
Так тесно, не хватает места
Вырваные временем страницы
Лица сливаются в одно
Не медленно, а слишком быстро
Скользят по краю, играю
Пока не упадут, идут выше и выше
Вывернутые наружу
Не будет хуже уже
На последнем этаже 
Одно и то же
Мы все похоже
Даже вы, ты кто же 
Come on baby, light my fire
Так ярко летят, так быстро сгорают 
Открытые двери захлопнули с той стороны
Оторваны
От Земли до Луны
Расстояние стены
Мы разделены, но мы рядом
Так надо не нам
Маленьким телам - большие души
Раскололись пополам
Воды больше, чем суши
Слушай, они говорят об одном:
Наш дом - между небом и дном 
Come on baby, light my fire
Так ярко летят, так быстро сгорают 
Я посвящаю эту песню
Ушедшим слишком рано
Пока она живая, ножевая рана 
Группа крови...
I wanna jam it with you...
Polly wants a cracker...
Порвали парус...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Lampada

http://www.rock-n-roll.ru/~od/mp3/5nizz ... _Jamin.mp3 *Джаминг* 
 Баб Марлее.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05 
Сергей Бабкин   *Солдатики*   
Солдатики, солдатики, зеленые жучки,
 Хлопушки, автоматики, звездочки, значки, 
 Как серые воробушки купаются в пыли,
 Солдатики, солдатики на камушки легли,
Солдатики, солдатики на камушки легли.  
Солдатики, солдатики в корабликах плывут, 
Фанатики, лунатики на помощь не зовут, 
Как ёлочные шарики висят на волоске, 
Солдатики, солдатики осколочки в песке, 
Солдатики, солдатики осколочки в песке.  
 Войнушки-ладушки для Родины-Матушки,
Самолетики, танчики, открыли ротики мальчики. 
Войнушки-ладушки для Господа-Батюшки, 
Бугорочки, ямочки, невесты, чёрные рамочки.  
Солдатики, солдатики на крылышках летят, 
Взлетели, а обратно приземляться не хотят, 
И опадают дождиком на Землю угольки, 
Солдатики, солдатики - ночные мотыльки, 
Солдатики, солдатики - ночные мотыльки.  
Солдатики, солдатики, винтовочки, смычки, 
Лунатики, касатики, курочки, дурачки, 
Пилоточки, как ноточки, сливаются в аккорд, 
Солдатики, солдатики побили свой рекорд, 
Солдатики, солдатики побили свой рекорд,  
Войнушки-ладушки для Родины-Матушки, 
Бугорочки, ямочки, невесты, черные рамочки. 
Войнушки-ладушки для Господа-Батюшки, 
Самолетики, танчики, открыли ротики мальчики. 
Солдатики, солдатики играют в пряточки,  
А касочки, как масочки, как дольки в кулачки, 
Но пульки, да осколочки стукалят и палят, 
Солдатики, солдатики, а дырочки болят, 
Солдатики, солдатики, ай дырочки болят, 
Солдатики, солдатики, в коробочках жучки,  
Теперь сестрички, братики, сыночки, дочечки, 
Садили в землю семечки, а крестики взошли, 
Солдатики, солдатики дорожку не нашли, 
Солдатики, солдатики ушли и не пришли, 
Солдатики, солдатики до дому не дошли.

----------


## Lampada

Союз нерушимый республик свободных
Сплотила навеки великая Русь 
Да здравствует созданный волей народов
Единый могучий Советский Союз 
Славься Отечество наше свободное
Дружбы народов надежный оплот
Партия Ленина - сила народная 
Нас к торжеству коммунизма ведет
Сквозь горы сияло нам солнце свободы
И Ленин великий нам путь озарил
На правое дело он поднял народы 
На труд и на подвиги нас вдохновил.
Славься Отечество наше свободное
Дружбы народов надежный оплот
Партия Ленина - сила народная 
Нас к торжеству коммунизма ведет

----------

